# [ZABBIX] report packages to be updated and its severity

## flipy

Hi,

I'm trying to figure out how to configure a parameter in the zabbix agent daemon to report which packages need to be updated and its severity.

Does anyones know a solution that'll fit?

Anyone using Zabbix does something similar and can explain how?

Thanks!

----------

## Casshan

I have a few different items configured, they are Zabbix Active items. If you want to IM your email address I could send you my template files so you can just import them.

Check for any security Updates:

system.run["glsa-check -t all 2>/dev/null | wc -l"]

Check for any System Updates:

system.run[ emerge -tpvuD system | grep ebuild|wc -l]

Make sure Portage is updated:

system.run["emerge --info| grep 'Timestamp of tree' | sed -e s/'Timestamp of tree':// -e 's/\n//' | xargs -I {} date --date={} +%s"]

Check for any configs that need to be merged:

system.run["find /etc/ -name '._cfg*' 2>/dev/null|wc -l"]

----------

